# Hymer night and day blinds pleated.



## dotty590 (Apr 28, 2010)

[email protected]
Can anyone give advice on how to clean these blinds and also whether replacement is possible.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dotty.

Suggest you remove your email address. 8O 

This is a wide open forum and the spam bots will find it . . . then you will have 20 offers of Viagra every day!! :wink: 8O 

Dave


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Hymer uk Preston will give you a price for ordering and fitting blinds .just give them a ring I had my cab blinds renewed .costly though but good..


----------

